# [solved] vmware-workstation-tools 6 auf gentoo installieren

## cosmophobia

hallo..

ich teste grad mal vmware workstation 6 und hab ein frisches gentoo in einer vm installiert.. aber wie kriege ich nun die vmware-tools drauf..!?

die ebuilds im portage gehen nur bis 5.5.3.. und manuell installieren scheitert bei der frage nach den init-verzeichnissen (rc0 - rc6)..

ich hab in einem howto dafür auch einen patch gefunden, der aber anscheinend mit der 6er version nicht funzt..

wie krieg ich die vmware tools 6 installiert..!? oder wo gibt ebuilds dafür..!?

bzw. wenn ältere tools auch funzen würden.. wo bekomm ich die für das neuste ebuild im portage her..!?

wär schön, wenn mir wer helfen könnt.. brauch die tools um shared folders nutzen zu können..

----------

## cosmophobia

scheint, als hätt ich eine lösung gefunden: http://www.vmwhere.net/gentoo/install-vmware-tools-in-the-gentoo-vm/#article

muss ich heut nachmittag gleich mal testen, ob sich so die 6er tools installieren lassen..

----------

## cosmophobia

alles klar.. nach dem anlegen der fake-directories kappte alles super.. nur der tipp für den netzwerktreiber funzte nicht.. ist aber nicht so wild funzt auch ohne der optimierten treiber..

allerdings bin ich doch etwas enttäuscht.. die performance ist nicht grad optimal.. trotz dualcore-cpu und 3gb ram (1gb für die vm) kommt es öfter zu rucklern, obwohl das winxp drunter nix zu tun hat und die priorität auf hoch ist.. ich dacht, es würd besser laufen.. naja.. aber es funzt zumindest..

----------

## tgurr

Andersrum ist VMware wesentlich performanter, also Linux als Host und Windows als Gast-Betriebssystem.

----------

## cosmophobia

davon hätt ich nichts.. da (fast) alle anwendungen für die ich noch windows brauch 3d sind..

----------

